# 2009 Toyota Prius -> 2011 Honda CR-Z EX CVT



## DDAoN (Mar 19, 2011)

This is, more or less, to try and get a feel for what other "techies" think of this. It'd be better to ask a car community of info on the cars themselves, but I want my fellow cyber gurus opinions.

Basically, I've had my Black 2009 Toyota Prius since October 11, 2008. It's served me well, just shy of 35k miles. Pretty good for active duty military sent on trips to other states quite frequently, if I do say so myself.

Now, I knew nothing about cars when I got it, except how to drive one, and I probably know even less now. Essentially, I'm like any other youngling (25 and below) and Marine (any age) that wants a fast, sporty, and "fun" car (I'm actually nothing like that, but I felt it was time for a change and I want to give it a try.). Problem, obviously, is the gas prices. Oh dear, 4.30$ a gallon on-base! So, keeping the Prius would be ideal, but I just can't stand it anymore. It's a great car, but I need a change.

Well, looking through the hundreds of car magazines we get while deployed to Afghanistan, I came across an article in a 2010 magazine about the "First Sporty Hybrid". Obviously, it caught my eye and I decided to do more research, and I liked what I found (save the fact that the 2012, which should have a turbo/supercharger option, has no official info released). So, I figure I'd go ahead and look into getting the 2011 version. Mind you, I can't drive a manual (something about granny clutching...or something...:S) so I'll have to settle of the CVT.

Anyways, all that explained, I'm basically looking for everyone's opinion on the trade-in. Is it worth it? What differences would you value in either one? Basically, should I do it or should I wait for the 2012 or should I find something else?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I would keep the Toyota, better mileage.

BG


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

I like the CR-Z styling but if I were you I'd keep the Prius. For whatever reason Honda uses an odd hybrid system called Integrated Motor Assist or IMA. This doesn't provide near the efficiency boost of Toyota's full hybrid "Synergy drive". Honda's system lets them use a little smaller gas motor for a given level of performance as the electric motor kicks in to aid the gas motor for heavy accel. But this design really make little sense. You can walk across the Honda showroom and get a gas powered Civic w/o all the batteries and xtra complication that has similar performance and gets better mileage than the CR-Z... For a good bit less $, too. I like Hondas but their approach to Hybrid tech has never made much sense. If you really want a new car in this class have a look at the gas powered Civic coupe.


----------



## DDAoN (Mar 19, 2011)

Now I feel bad, as I started the thread and completely forgot about it. ^^'

I have to agree that the MPG for the Prius is far better than that of the CR-Z, certainly no arguement there. As I has said the price of fuel is a big factor for me, but not so much so that I will straight up ignore the rest of the car. Having owned a Prius for nearly 3 years, I know how tec-oriented it is, which makes sense for a tech-guy like me.

However, I'm also a fan of sporty, though I doubt I'd do too well in a sporty car (financially). So, I figure I'd settle somewhere in the middle. Now, I've been looking for a new car to replace the Prius for a while now, but looking at the prices of most and their MPG, I decided on a flatline MPG of 30. Anything below that was SOL. Then I read about this CR-Z, and the level of tech isn't bad, for a sporty car, and the hybrid side makes it a decent middleman between the Prius and my flatline MPG.

The next consideration was the repair of the Prius. I don't know what kind of experience other people have had, but do to the sear level of tech involved in the Prius, my one accident was hell to find a repair shop, because no one could work on the car! Shops either lacked the equipment to work on it or their employees lacked the training/certifications to work on it.

Lastly, I'm 21, and I've spent the last 7 years of my life covering for the rest of my family in one form or another. The appeal of the CR-Z in all its glory is topped off by being a 2 seater! After so long, I will finally be sending the message: _I want my own space!_

Thank you for responding, but I'm afraid Raylo got the only hit that got my eye, the Civic. ^^' I had actually considered the Civic when I had purchased the Prius. Looking back, I wonder if the tech of the Prius was worth it, but then I remember how painful my 6'3" build was when test drove the Civic. ^^'

Well, that's one more factor to consider, but one that'll have to wait until I get back from Afghanistan: _Can I sit in it comfortably?_ XD

Thanks again for the replies, and I hope to get some more.


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

DDAoN said:


> I remember how painful my 6'3" build was when test drove the Civic. ^^'
> 
> Well, that's one more factor to consider, but one that'll have to wait until I get back from Afghanistan: _Can I sit in it comfortably?_ XD


No fun driving with your knees up your nose...


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Also check with your insurance company. Rates can very a lot, depending on the car.

BG


----------



## DDAoN (Mar 19, 2011)

Actually, the surprising thing about the insurance is that it went down from 112$ a month to 96$ a month (in the review), so it'd be cheaper for the same protection for me to switch. ^^'


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

With the premium cost of the hybrids, the cost difference between a hybrid and a non-hybrid sports car will buy a lot of gas, especially with some of them getting close to 30mpg on the hiway.


----------



## DDAoN (Mar 19, 2011)

Exactly. My Prius, after only one accident, has dropped from a 50 MPG average to roughly 43 MPG. Don't mistake me, the car was restored to factory standards, but no one seems to be able to explain why it won't get better results. Not really anything Toyota can do about it.

As far as selling it for the CR-Z is concerned, I owe about 17k on the Prius, the CR-Z EX will run me 22k. With the Prius being BBed at 23k, thanks to the "factory standards", I'd have the price of the CR-Z knocked down to 16k, with a smaller car payment (though I intend to make the same payment on it as I do on the Prius to pay it off sooner with less interest).

Another option that was just brought to me the other day is that a friend of my mothers is interested in purchasing the Prius. Depending on their offer compared to the offer Honda would actually give me will determine which I'd pursue. After all, why trade it to Honda for a value of 21k when someone else is willing to buy it for 24k (example)?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

True no matter what the salesman tells you the dealership is only paying wholesale or less(their goal is to pay less) for the trade in, they can buy them at the dealer auction for wholesale every week, most dealers make money on what they take to the auction.
They also make money on the financing, some dealers right now have 4% money they're letting you have for 7-8%, bottom line get the money from a bank or credit union, don't talk trade, shop around for a car purchase only no trade, if you want to trade in the end they'll offer the real number on your car.


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Did you sit in the CR-Z? That thing is about the same overall size as a Civic. I haven't tried them on myself but I'd be surprised if the passenger accomodations don't share a familial design and dimension.


----------



## DDAoN (Mar 19, 2011)

From what I'm told the driver's seat it positioned a little farther back, which is where I had problems in the Civic (the Prius is borderline). I'm hoping that when I get back from Afghanistan and get to actually sit down on a CR-Z it'll be a better fit. ^^'


----------



## xhaxha (Aug 23, 2011)

i will still go for toyota. it's been tsted that toyota has the better mileage compare to other car. toyota as japanese car can comptete with the german us and european cars. it seems that toyota is now dominating the car industries fast. features of toyota and the stylish design it is also a plus factor why you should choose it. for the toyota repair and maintenance, that car is really to do the repair staff.


----------



## Timer5 (Dec 13, 2009)

You could try a Chevy Cruze. It gets 42 MPG and it is a bigger car so you would probably fit in it at 6'3''.


----------



## Scottg1 (Jul 30, 2011)

I hate the Prius! I could go on and on about why but that's not going to help you. If I were you I would keep the Prius (yeah, I know). Should be paid off by now or soon, Save a few dollars and buy a toy, what ever you want that's fun. Drive the toyota every day and take the fast car on weekends in good weather to get it out of your system. Just pay cash and put both cars on liability insurance to save per month.
But that's just what I would do
Happy motoring


----------

